# ethernet Anschluss bekommt keinen link

## nisto

Moin.

Ich bin von Kernel 3.14.58-gentoo-r1 -> 4.4.26-gentoo. Meine Schnittstelle eno1 hat eine IP Adresse, das Routing stimmt, aber ich bekomme keinen link. 

Können sich die Treibereinstellungen verändert haben und ich muß manuell was umstellen?

Kernel 4.4.26-gentoo

```

ethtool eno1

Settings for eno1:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Supported pause frame use: No

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: No

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: Unknown!

        Duplex: Unknown! (255)

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 2

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        MDI-X: Unknown (auto)

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

                               drv probe link

        Link detected: no

```

Kernel 3.14.58-gentoo-r1

```

ethtool eno1

Settings for eno1:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Supported pause frame use: No

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: No

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 2

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        MDI-X: off (auto)

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

                               drv probe link

        Link detected: yes

```

----------

## firefly

Was ist dein Problem?

Funktioniert das netzwerk als solches?

Wie bekommt das system für die Netzwerkkarte eine IP (per DHCP oder statisch konfiguriert)

----------

## nisto

Ich habe die IP Adresse statisch vergeben. Da die Schittstelle den link nicht erkennt, habe ich keine Netzwerkzugang.

Wie kann ich das ändern?

```

Link detected: no 

```

----------

## mike155

1) Heißt das Interface mit dem alten Kernel auch schon "eno1"? Oder noch "eth1"? Könnte es damit etwas zu tun haben? Was passiert, wenn der neue Kernel mit dem Kernel-Parameter "net.ifnames=0" gestartet wird?

2) Was zeigt "demsg | grep eno1" bzw. "dmesg | grep eth1" beim alten um beim neuen Kernel?

3) Ist die Gegenstelle (also der Switch) auch auf Auto-Negotiation eingestellt?

----------

## nisto

1) die Bezeichung hat sich nicht geändert

3) beim alten Kernel gab es nie Probleme, vielleicht kann ich bei mir was ändern (Kernelparameter), da sich die Standarteinstellungen geändert haben.

Nach ein und aus stecken des Ethernetkabel bekomme ich einen link.

```

e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[   97.339888] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   97.339938] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eno1: link becomes ready

[  141.977091] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Down

[  197.057451] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[  197.057460] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

```

Aber warum bei start des Systems nicht?

----------

## nisto

Nun ging nach dem Neustart alles glatt, hab aber keine Änderungen vorgenommen.

```

sec12c49 ~ # dmesg | grep eth0

[    6.672379] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: registered PHC clock

[    6.672382] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) d4:be:d9:34:e0:04

[    6.672384] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    6.672434] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 10, PHY: 11, PBA No: 6011FF-0FF

[    6.888500] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: renamed from eth0

sec12c49 ~ # dmesg | grep eno1

[    6.888500] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: renamed from eth0

[   63.123296] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eno1: link is not ready

[   84.331165] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[   84.331174] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   84.331226] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eno1: link becomes ready

sec12c49 ~ # ethtool eno1

Settings for eno1:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Supported pause frame use: No

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: No

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 1

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        MDI-X: off (auto)

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

                               drv probe link

        Link detected: yes

sec12c49 ~ # 

```

----------

